# Stihl trimmer head



## mortalitool (Jun 25, 2015)

So I have a question. I have a pieced together stihl weed Wacker and I purchased a cultivator head to attach to it. There isn't anything on it at the moment. So I have the motor, throttle, D handle, and this cultivator head. my question is how the heck do I get it onto the shaft? I have the tightening screw backed off to allow for it to be installed. Any tips appreciated. 

Also thinking did stihl have different diameter shafts at one time? 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool (Jun 25, 2015)

If the cultivator just won't fit I would like to use this trimmer head. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Jun 26, 2015)

Line up the spline shaft if it's solid shaft, slide on, and tighten.


----------



## mortalitool (Jun 26, 2015)

I think I have 2 different diameters. Shaft is to big for the "heads"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Jun 26, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I think I have 2 different diameters. Shaft is to big for the "heads"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



What model? The dedicated brushcutter units do have a heavier shaft than the trimmers, and a different gearbox. I would clean both ends to see if there's gunk that won't come off that's causing them not to match.


----------



## mortalitool (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a FS74, an FS130 and an older FS90AV. I got it to fit on my FS74 shaft but the drive shaft inside the outer shaft was the solid style. The ends didn't mate up to the cultivator. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmm. Interesting


----------



## kirko (Jul 27, 2015)

From my experience so far stihl has at least 3 different shaft sizes for trimmers/clearing saws.
I run one of those cultivators on my fs 120r with no probs. Have you tried it on the fs 130 ?
From what I see the fs 74 has a flexible drive shaft ,maybe that is the issue, pretty sure these attachments are designed for a solid shaft.
good luck , there an awesome tool in the vege patch


----------

